# Not Chewing As Much



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

It must be a few months now that Ebony hasn't been chewing as much, he is nearly or around 2 years old.
The vets said to bring him back if he couldn't eat but apart from not chewing, he is fine and not to worry too much.

He will chew cardboard, but it takes him a lot longer than it used to, and he doesn't chew wood anymore. He does still do all his other activities as normal and is still active, the only thing that has changed is his chewing.

Not sure how he is managing to eat his food as normal, but somehow he is managing to and has been managing since he got his teeth problem.
But shouldn't his teeth be better by now?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Hope somebody comes along soon David.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi David, sounds like my gerbil Meggy. she used to demolish cardboard tubes and sticks but now she barely touches them. shes 3 yrs old. was worried and took her to the vets and they said she had lost her top teeth. however she can still eat most things, apart from the harder parts of her mix. not sure if it is just an age thing?


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

manic rose said:


> Hi David, sounds like my gerbil Meggy. she used to demolish cardboard tubes and sticks but now she barely touches them. shes 3 yrs old. was worried and took her to the vets and they said she had lost her top teeth. however she can still eat most things, apart from the harder parts of her mix. not sure if it is just an age thing?


Thanks for the reply. He used to chew the divider in the tank and try to knock it down any way he could to get to Sandy (I was told he was a female). But if I took him out of the tank away from Sandy, he would get stressed and go beserk, so I had no option but to keep him in for his sanity, so I think he chipped his teeth from that.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Found out Ebony had lost his top teeth. However, checked him this morning and they are growing back. 
So he will soon be able to chew properly again. :thumbup:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

He may need his bottom teeth trimming untill his top teeth are long enough for him to chew properly again.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bless him, hope they grow nice and quick!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Snippet said:


> He may need his bottom teeth trimming untill his top teeth are long enough for him to chew properly again.


Already been done. 
He had them trimmed at the vets.
He goes back next month.



Daynna said:


> aww bless him, hope they grow nice and quick!


Thanks. Somehow he has always managed to still eat fine, so he has maintained a good weight, apart from losing a little, but that was because he was overweight so I cut his treats down, not because of his teeth problem. His teeth problem had abosolutely no effect on his weight whatsoever, the greedy little thing. lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww bless him....glad they seem to be doing better. You are doing a great job with him!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awww bless him....glad they seem to be doing better. You are doing a great job with him!


Thanks. I'm hoping they will grow back to normal size pretty quickly and he will soon be gnawing wood and cardboard again. He used to chew much more than my other gerbils ever did, so his teeth problem was unexpected.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

*Update On Ebony's teeth:*

Saw Ebony eating one of the hardest parts of his gerbil mix today which he couldn't previously manage, so checked his teeth again. Very pleased with the progress, they grow quic don't they?

He has got wood but he never chewed the wooden "flooring", so going to get him a selection of chew toys tomorrow (I did buy him chew toys regularly, always had them but then he had the teeth problem).

Looks like Ebony's almost back to full health, and he goes back to the vets next month for a check up and if need be, teeth trimming.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats great news about Ebony


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

manic rose said:


> Thats great news about Ebony


Thans. I didn't think his teeth would grow back this quick. At this rate, may need to bring forward his appointment with the vets, will see how he goes. No wonder he chewed the most out of all of my gerbils if his teeth grow this quick.


----------

